# Canon ip330 vs Epson C88 for heat transfers?



## meyerlanski (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I'm new to this forum and was wondering if someone would be able to offer their opinion on which of these two photo printers would be best suited for t-shirt transfers..

Keep in mind I'm only starting out and doing this as a hobby and maybe a few sales here and there but thats it!

I read a lot about c88 on this forum but there seems to be nothing regarding canon printers so any help would be appreciated..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Welcome to the forums!

The main reason there's not much info about canon printers is because most of them use dye based ink.

You need pigment based ink to get the best results with inkjet transfers.

That's one of the main reasons why the epson (and the c88) in general is recommended over other printer brands. 

The c88+ is a very inexpensive inkjet printer that comes with epson brand pigment based ink (durabrite). It only costs around $50-$80, so it's an economical way to get started right out of the box.


----------



## meyerlanski (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the quick rely! I find this site to very helpful..
Do you know if third party inks sold on ebay are all pigment based (for epson c88)?..
I have seem many cheap refills (some even come with the auto reset chip) so it would save me lot's of money in the long run if I could use those instead of epson brand..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

meyerlanski said:


> Thanks for the quick rely! I find this site to very helpful..
> Do you know if third party inks sold on ebay are all pigment based (for epson c88)?..
> I have seem many cheap refills (some even come with the auto reset chip) so it would save me lot's of money in the long run if I could use those instead of epson brand..


I don't know about the inks sold on eBay (there are so many).

Your best bet would be to ask the specific seller about the specific inks they are selling in their auction to see if they are pigment based.

If it's just a hobby, then the occasional purchase of epson inks probably won't be a problem. But if you plan on doing a large volume, you can look into getting bulk ink systems (also called a CIS) for that printer that should help you save on ink.


----------



## meyerlanski (Jun 26, 2007)

Done! I just bought the C88 since it seemed to be the popular choice and it's not too expensive..

I'm all set now, I have the printer, got the paper (Everlast paper from Transferpapercanada.com) and I just received some sample shirts from bestblanks (guilden 2000 and Hanes beefy t)

Now how do I begin designing!?  I have photoshop cs2 along with the adobe suite.. is that what most people use? If so, what settings do I need (ex canvas size, dpi settings ect..)

Are there any other products made for designing tshirt graphics?

Thanks again!


----------

